# Burton Pure Pop Review



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

*Introduction:*
I recently acquired a Burton Custom Anniversary and I decided to do a review of the profile. I know this is a bit unconventional, but I figured why review a limited edition board that almost no one will own? So far Pure Pop profile has primarily be used on limited edition/support local releases, but next year it is being used on several models so people might be curious.

*Profile Description:*
The profile is a slightly different take on RCR than most boards I've seen. The camber as well as the rocker are both very minimal. The camber has a traditional curve rather than some of the flat top profiles that are popular at the moment with a height of perhaps 3mm. If you use the reference stance, it extends to perhaps halfway between the binding and the contact points. The rocker is roughly 1-2mm when unweighted.

*The Ride:*
- Feels powerful and camber-like. Very nice carves.
- The pop is camber style, but there is loads of it.
- In terms of playfulness, it's more towards the camber end of the spectrum, but not in a bad way. You have a lot of stability and power, but edge changes regular and switch felt comfortable and easy compared to traditional camber. It's a fantastic ride for a aggressive rider who also want to have some fun.
- The profile bombs very well, cruises over chunder no problem, and has a nice damp yet poppy feel.
- I didn't get a chance to ride powder, but from the minimal amount of rocker, I wouldn't expect it to float tremendously better than camber. It shouldn't be bad either though with the minimal camber. If the board has a sizable nose (like the Custom Anniversary and presumably the new Trick Pony) I would expect decent float.

*Conclusions:*
Burton referred to Pure Pop as a relative of traditional camber. I think this is a good description. If you like camber but want something a touch more fun and friendly, you will probably like Pure Pop. If you are a rocker or rocker heavy CRC guy, it's probably not going to be your thing...


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

^^This is pretty much my experience too with the 20th anniversary custom.

Btw Burton is adding pure pop to this season's Mystery.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yeah pure pop should be cool. Precision, float, pop and stability.
I would expect to see that Trick Pony on lots of backcountry freestyle videos...


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

F1EA said:


> Yeah pure pop should be cool. Precision, float, pop and stability.
> I would expect to see that Trick Pony on lots of backcountry freestyle videos...


I bet the Trick Pony will be a better all around board and probably more popular for both the team and the regular folks. I'd be interesting in picking one up if it weren't so darn ugly! I know that is a bad reason, but I can't hang with the new look!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

How would you compare the PurePop profile on you custom, to the RCR that was on your Live?


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Phedder said:


> How would you compare the PurePop profile on you custom, to the RCR that was on your Live?


Both board have a great ride, but a very different feel.

The Live had about twice as much camber and rocker as the Pure Pop board. The rocker on the Live started slightly closer to the bindings and the camber was more flat top than continuous like on the Pure Pop boad. The Live also had a very different flex than the Pure Pop. The Live had a bit of a hinge where the rocker started while the Pure Pop board had a steady smooth flex through the nose and tail. Both boards had a nice medium torsional flex.

In terms of personality, Pure Pop has more pop and more of camber style pop. It also is more stable particularly at speed and/or in chunder. It butters nicely, and smoothly transitions onto the nose and tail but it would be a bear for pressing. The Live was more nimble, and with the hinge it popped onto the nose and tail very easily. Butters were quite fun and I don't jib much but I'd imagine it locks into presses much better than the Pure Pop.

Which do I like better? Depends really... The Live was really at home aggressively playing around because it was so responsive. The very deep sidecut, narrow waist and hinge outside the binding really made it a party for zipping around the mountain playing on side hits, carving, and buttering, but at very high speed it would get a bit wobbly. The Pure Pop board comes alive at medium speed and upwards. It feel much more sure confident coming into bigger features in the park or railing deep carves at high speed.


----------

